# Cubby on his way!



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

After 18 hours of "shipping soon," Cubby, as of 1:05 AM this morning was in Louisville, KY.  I am in Omaha.  I wonder if we are in the same time zone by now.  Says he will arrive on Monday.  Who's driving that truck?  Does he know the speed limit is 75 in some places?  Geesh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats, Bruin. So glad you made the leap. Enjoy.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't imagine the driver too much, because then you're start imagining that he'll want to steal Cubby and keep him for himself. You'll drive yourself crazy.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Woohoo, congrats, Bruin!  That weekend wait is gonna be brutal -- hang in there.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

We're here to get you through the last stages!  I was a wreck all of Thanksgiving, thinking of my poor baby sitting in the depot in Louisville all day.  Picture your Cubby safely strapped into a seatbelt enjoying the view as he trucks along. 

Katiekat


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Since I am 2 hrs W of Louisville, I will Bless Cubby as he travels through.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> We're here to get you through the last stages! I was a wreck all of Thanksgiving, thinking of my poor baby sitting in the depot in Louisville all day. Picture your Cubby safely strapped into a seatbelt enjoying the view as he trucks along.
> 
> Katiekat


Wearing a cute little hat and mittens to keep him warm!

L


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Since you have all been through this before, how often do you suggest I click on "Track Your Shipment" through UPS?  Once an hour?  Too much or too little?  If I don't do it often enough UPS may think I do not care about the shipment.  If I do it too often, they might think I'm in need of therapy.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Harv probably knows how to set up a thingy that checks it for you every 2 secs.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> After 18 hours of "shipping soon," Cubby, as of 1:05 AM this morning was in Louisville, KY. I am in Omaha. I wonder if we are in the same time zone by now. Says he will arrive on Monday. Who's driving that truck? Does he know the speed limit is 75 in some places? Geesh.


You have all weekend to get everything in order around the house for your new arrival. Have you requested Monday off? Does UPS deliver A.M. or P.M. @ your place??

I'm in north Missouri and my Bella was shipped out of KC. Guess that Amazon hub's Kindle stock is depleted since yours is coming all the way from KY.


----------



## giedre11 (Dec 6, 2008)

Bruin you just hang in there, it will be in your hands soon! I'm new to the boards having just discovered them, so hello to all! I've had my Kindle for a year now, I got lucky and ordered mine when they first came out. I feel the excitement of waiting for the Kindle to arrive...and I'm here to tell you that it has never let up for me! All I can say is get yourself an SD card so you can make more room for all those books!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I work Monday morning and have the afternoon off, which is when UPS usually delivers.  I find they generally deliver between 2 & 4.  So, I will be waiting impatiently after I get home.  The heck with putting up Christmas lights today, maybe I could set up a motion detector for my front walk to alert me of the UPS guy/gal.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome giedre, glad to have you here! Head on over to the welcome board and introduce yourself.

Another long time owner...I wish I had taken the plunge sooner (I ordered April 6th).

L


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Since you have all been through this before, how often do you suggest I click on "Track Your Shipment" through UPS? Once an hour? Too much or too little? If I don't do it often enough UPS may think I do not care about the shipment. If I do it too often, they might think I'm in need of therapy.


I tried to limit myself to once every couple of hours, especially since I was doing most of it on Thanksgiving and I knew, deep down inside, that it wasn't going to change at all. (Note that I said TRIED - didn't always work.) The next day I was checking every 15 minutes while at home and every hour at work (naughty, naughty me, that's a no-no where I work.) But everyone here was very understanding about my shipping anxiety. So, have a blast, check every hour if you feel the anxiety coming on - it helps some.

Katiekat


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

NEWSFLASH!

ABC news - Cubby has just been highjacked by Samoli pirates and they want a ransom for the safe return of "your baby". Any attempts to free Cubby by force will be met by his total destruction. In addition, for every hour that goes by without your complying with their demands, they will erase 1 book that you have preordered (they don't realize that they can be downloaded again, they're not too bright!). We are all praying for Cubby's safe return. God bless you.

Steve


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LMAO Bruin...great news. I have to laugh sometimes when a package is relatively close to me but they feel the need that it has to go out of its way to be scanned at a hub that's further away. Go figure *


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Just a couple more days, Bruin and then you'll have your baby safely in your hands! Let us know about the delivery! Will you act all nonchalant when you go to get the package from the UPS man? My hubby did but I wasn't fooled for one minute!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

WAHOO Bruinboy!!!  I'm in central Iowa and mine shipped out of Louisville also.  I tracked that package every half hour..... couldn't help myself.  MaKK and I will greet Cubby as he crosses Iowa on I-80 and if that driver even thinks about stopping for coffee..... we'll make sure he doesn't.  Maybe I should make a pot of coffee and have a thermos ready to give him as he "zooms" along.  We could tell him to roll down his window as he passes the Adel/DeSoto exit on I-80 and hubby could throw that thermos right in through the window as he passes by.  We'll keep him rolling your way!!!  So excited for you..... keep us posted!!  You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Do they really drive it from Louisville to Omaha? There isn't a plane? (I know nothing about how UPS works...LOL, but we have a fedex jet that lands here in Portland everyday, so fedex stuff only rides on the truck within the state).

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

What's the weather like up there?  Is there a lot of snow on the roads or anything?

Since you know you Kindle is on a truck, try to allow for travel times before hitting that tracking button.

I've been tracking a simple SD card that left Dallas on Nov 28.  It just got to Atlanta yesterday.  I think they used a 20 mule team to haul it.  It really doesn't take 8 days to drive from Dallas to Atlanta.  You can walk it in 8 days maybe.

In short, I guess it's best to just click on the tracking button when ever you feel the urge.  It's not like they charge you for doing it.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats Bruin! This will be a long weekend for you! Check as often as you feel the need to. 

Now is the time to get ready for Cubby - make sure you have content ready for him. Start ordering accessories if you haven't already. Make sure you have plenty of time to play with him Monday!

We will be here to keep you company while you wait.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

pssst TM...pst psssst ..it's cubby


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> pssst TM...pst psssst ..it's cubby


Right...like the mouseketeer...

Should I post the picture again to remind everyone? Nah, I think everyone has seen it.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Right...like the mouseketeer...
> 
> Should I post the picture again to remind everyone? Nah, I think everyone has seen it.
> 
> L


You could always post a Hugh Jackman picture. 

Bruin, I'm so glad you got a refurb. 3 months is just too long to wait for Cubby to arrive after having to wait to save for him, too. Good luck. We'll be here with you on Monday.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

PG13, thanks for watching over him, especially since he's coming by truck.  I loved the thermos idea!!!!

Leslie, I don't know if he's coming by truck or by plane.  You are probably right, he's probably traveling by plane since I ordered one day shipping and it's taking 4 days with the weekend!!!  Also, DW and I saw Australia last weekend.  Not bad as long as you don't mind Hugh Jackman with his shirt off most of the time and Nicole Kidman with hers on


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

> Also, DW and I saw Australia last weekend. Not bad as long as you don't mind Hugh Jackman with his shirt off most of the time and Nicole Kidman with hers on.


They did it backwards.. that's why this movie will never make any money. 

Oh crap .... ummm

It's a good thing you didn't have to pay for the shipping. It always bugged me to know end to pay for overnight shipping and then have the package ship on a Friday. I wont get it for 3 days anyway! D'Oh!
(good save Vampy!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Also, DW and I saw Australia last weekend. Not bad as long as you don't mind Hugh Jackman with his shirt off most of the time and Nicole Kidman with hers on


Works for me...


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Bruinboy, maybe you can meet the truck halfway. Heh.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

What the h***?  Cubby is still in Louisville!  Is he visiting Churchill Downs?  Getting a Louisville Slugger?  Sipping a mint julep?  Visiting Muhammed Ali?  Enough is enough.  He needs to head west!!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Think I saw Johnny Bench reading on a Kindle.  Almost put a KY joke,  decided  not a good idea.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

When I was a kid, a long time ago, we had this little toy.  It looked like a bird made out of a glass tube that had liquid in it.  It would continually, every 20 seconds or so, tilt forward to dip it's beak into the water.  You need something like that, where every 20 seconds or so it tilts down and clicks that mouse button for you to refresh the screen.  Once an hour is definitely not enough and if you are nearly as obsessed as the rest of us, you've already started the click-click-click madness. 

Dori - you switched your avatar to the one I've been using, isn't twinkling Rudolph so cute


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the little Rudolph, but I cannot quit singing his song.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Go west young Kindle!

Homer Simpson used one of those birds on his computer while working from home.  Of course he got into trouble and hilarious fun ensued.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo Bruinboy!  Cubby will be here before you know it!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad to hear that Cubby is on his way, Bruinboy!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

As of 6:48 AM CST, Cubby is still in Louisville.  As excited as he is to meet me, it must seem like a week to him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> As of 6:48 AM CST, Cubby is still in Louisville. As excited as he is to meet me, it must seem like a week to him.


It won't be long now! Have you bought some books for him yet?

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> As of 6:48 AM CST, Cubby is still in Louisville. As excited as he is to meet me, it must seem like a week to him.


Poor Cubby! Maybe this means he gets to have his first airplane ride that much sooner. I know that one day seemed like a week to me when Tia was coming! Hang in there Cubby and BB!

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I had my Kindle loaded up when he arrived.   It was so much fun picking out my first few books for my new Kindle that I hadn't even seen yet.

Kentucky is a very pretty state.  Most of my family is from N.E. KY.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Contrary to what seems to be popular opinion, I didn't have anything on my Kindle when it arrived. I wanted to get the full whispernet experience, and downloaded books right from my Kindle as soon as I got it. (Sorry Kindleboards....it was a one time thing, I promise! ) This way you can fully experience your Kindle AND buy your books.

Win-Win!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with that.  Cubby is yours and you can experience him anyway you prefer.  We just suggest, we don't demand.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy to hear Cubby is on his way Bruinboy!  Kindle Watch!! Keep us posted.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm with Kimblee.  I ordered a couple samples before Anabel came so I could have them as soon as I turned on the Kindle.  But I waited until I had Anabel in my hands before I ordered my first book.  I wanted to experience the magic of whispernet.  I wasn't disappointed.  

It doesn't matter which way you prefer.  Both are great fun!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm finally back from church and a matinee, and checked Cubby's status.  He left Louisville 10 minutes ago!!!.  I decided to fill my day with other things so I wouldn't be tempted to check every hour on the hour like yesterday.  So, the first time I checked this afternoon, he finally left the building.  By the way, after having read the Twilight series over the summer, DW and I took in the movie this afternoon.  I thought the movie was pretty true to the book, and since I liked the book, I liked the movie.

As for loading up on books, I think I only ordered Leslie's book.  I want to experience ordering books from the Kindle, so I've held off until it arrives.

Thanks for all the support.  We are finally down to hours instead of days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I still think every Kindle should have a GPS locater on it so we could watch it as it moves across the map.  Then just add you favorite Indiana Jones music and pop some corn.

By this time tomorrow, you should have Cubby and several books downloaded.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I still think every Kindle should have a GPS locater on it so we could watch it as it moves across the map. Then just add you favorite Indiana Jones music and pop some corn.
> 
> By this time tomorrow, you should have Cubby and several books downloaded.


Imagines (2nd) Kindle working its way north, a nice bright red line tracking its progress, with "Duh Duh Duh DUUUUUUUH! Duh Duh Duuuuuh!" playing in the background.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Flight of the Valkeries or Flight of the Bumble Bee weee


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Imagines (2nd) Kindle working its way north, a nice bright red line tracking its progress, with "Duh Duh Duh DUUUUUUUH! Duh Duh Duuuuuh!" playing in the background.


Or Indiana Jones music and the sound of an airplane as the line crosses the country. . . ..

Ann


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

As of 2:41 AM CST, Cubby made it to Omaha.  Only hours to wait now.  Thankfully, I have work this morning since UPS usually delivers in the afternoon.  

So, I'll charge him first ... check out Whispernet ... order and download my first books ... and hopefully, begin reading by this evening.  A great way to start the week.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Remember, you can use your Kindle while it is charging. No need to wait.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Read while you are charging that is what I did


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

So did I.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Woo Hoo Hoo,  I am getting all tingly,  I am a soon to be godmother.

UH OH, does that mean I am supposed to send a gift?


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Dori, no gifts, just prayers that it arrives safely and works properly.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Can and Will Do


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Yikes!!! The UPS site says that Cubby has been delivered, and I still have two more hours at work and a 25 minuted commute home.  The agony.  The anticipation.  The excitement.

Please, no one come by and steal it from my front porch!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Yikes!!! The UPS site says that Cubby has been delivered, and I still have two more hours at work and a 25 minuted commute home. The agony. The anticipation. The excitement.
> 
> Please, no one come by and steal it from my front porch!!!


That will be the longest 2 hours and 25 minutes of your life. Drive safe and we'll all be waiting to hear from you!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Quick,  grab a red pen, (not sharpie)  and polka dot your face.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> Quick, grab a red pen, (not sharpie) and polka dot your face.


Oh, Dori. I needed a laugh this morning.

Bruinboy, don't forget the blotters in your shoes. Makes the temp go up. Can we even buy blotters anymore?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Cool!  An early delivery!  Don't you feel warm?  Like maybe you have a fever?  Your neighbor called? "someone ran over your cat?" gotta go!

Oh well, Keep busy and try not to kill anyone on he way home


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Blotters in the shoes?  Red pen to dot my face?  I could have used you guys when I was in school.  Too funny!  Only an hour and ten minutes to go until I head home.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Blotters in the shoes? Red pen to dot my face? I could have used you guys when I was in school. Too funny! Only an hour and ten minutes to go until I head home.


I think we should be down to about 15 minutes before they spring you from work....

L


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm heading home.  More to follow!!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Hurry, Hurry,  I am gonna take a nerve pill.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

All of you have me laughing out loud!!  I love this group!!  It a VERY cold, very gray day here today.... with 6" - 8" of sleet/freezing rain/then snow on the way.... so I definitely needed the laugh!  I just finished working too, so I can't wait to hear more updates from BB!!  By now he has seen the box..... he has Cubby charging.... and he's getting a "twitchy" One Click finger.....  Omaha will probably be getting this snowstorm so I'm so glad that Cubby made it before the storm hit!!  Everyone sing:  Oh the weather outside is frightful.... but my Kindle is so delightful.... the Whispernet's ready to go..... let it snow, let it snow.... let it snow!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Everyone sing: Oh the weather outside is frightful.... but my Kindle is so delightful.... the Whispernet's ready to go..... let it snow, let it snow.... let it snow!!!!


Our new official Kindlemas Karol


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I just started reading this thread today - I'm glad I didn't find it earlier because I would have been a bundle of nerves waiting for Cubby to arrive - can't wait to hear Bruinboy's next installment.  Welcome to Cubby!  This brings back all the excitement of waiting for my little Emerson....


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, quick, and I mean quick (I wonder why?) and an update with more to follow within the next hour or two.  I promise.

Cubby was shivering on my front porch ... it's in the low 30's here and he has been outside for three hours.  I just unpacked the box, he is charging, and some initial reactions while he acclimates to room temperature.  He's been inside for 35 minutes now.  One, he's a refurb and not a scratch on him.  Looks brand new.  Two, much thinner than I expected and much lighter as well.  Three, the print is incredibly clear.  Outstanding.  Four, I have to figure out what that elastic strap on the back of the case is for!

I'm going to go and try out Whispernet and get back to you with more.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

The Elastic strap goes around the lower right corner to help hold the kindle in while it is open.  It wraps around the case while it is closed to help keep it closed.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

WHEW,  congratulatons!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Now,  you must change I Want a Kindle to  Kindle Owner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Two, much thinner than I expected and much lighter as well.


Better fatten him up. . .check out the free and bargain book threads. 

Ann


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm currently on hold with customer support.  Whispernet does not work.  We've done soft and hard resets.  They appear to be stumped.  I am in an "orange" area with bars, so should be connecting.  Also, when I turn off Whispernet and turn it back on again, I get a reading of no bars.  Been that way for the past 20 minutes.

I'll let you know more when I know more.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope everything gets resolved for you Bruinboy. What a bummer but hopefully it will be a quick fix. Waiting to hear!

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruinboy--

Aargh!  That's terrible.  Keep us posted.  Can you try him in another area?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I wonder if the Whispernet problem has to do with Cubby being cold?

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Do one more charge up of your Cubby.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh BruinBoy, I hope little Cubby pulls through!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Time for Whispernet-recessitation!!  This may not have anything to do with Cubby's issues.... but I'm in a "marginal" Whispernet area and if MaKK is not fully charged.... then I can only get 2 signal strength bars instead of 4 when he's fully charged.  Bad weather also affects my Whispernet coverage.  During storms (rain or snow) I might not be able to get any strength bars at all.... clear, sunny days I can get 4 or even (rarely) 5 bars.  Hopefully, once Cubby gets fully charged and thawed out.... he'll feel much better and will be able to pull that signal right in!!  He's probably just a bit travel-weary/overwhelmed and so happy to finally be in his new home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh no!  Sometimes when I turn om WN, I don't see bars right away but they come up when I try to use the browser or the other internet related functions.

A low charge will also keep WN from working right.  I found that keeping my Kindle plugged in sometimes helps.

I hope you don't have to get a CubbyII


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, Cubby is warm and charged and still no connection even though I have four bars.  The service guy went through all sorts of gyrations, and filled out a form and will get back to me in a day or two.  It "froze" a three times while doing the stuff he asked me to do.  So, we will wait and see.  I do have 4 bars when it does come on, but that's after hard resets.  If I turn off WN and turn it back on I often get no bars, even though I am in a strong area.  It has them stumped at the moment.  We'll see.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Obviously they need to get your Whispernet figured out and resolved..... but, worst case scenario.... you can still download to Cubby using the USB cord and your computer so you could at least enjoy reading something on him.  I know what you're going through because my Whispernet is very fickle.  MaKK needs to be fully charged.... and I've found that it works much better if I have Whispernet on and have 4 bars before I order any book.  Sometimes, it takes three or four tries with me shutting Whispernet off and then back on again, and each time I need to go to the menu and have it check for new items.  Why it eventually works on the 4th try when nothing has changed from the first three tries, I don't know.  I've learned to just lay Makk on my DTB bookcase near a south window (I've been told that interior walls can make a difference with reception), turn on Whispernet and wait for at least 4 bars (this sometimes takes up to 5 min), and then I have MaKK check for new items using the menu.  I just do that until it finally decides to wirelessly connect (it will tell you that is happening in a box on the lower left of your screen) and in an instant, my book(s) arrives.  Don't give up!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouragement.  Customer Support could not have been nicer, they just could not figure what the problem happens to be.  Anyhoo, I downloaded a couple things via the computer, and will curl up with Leslie tonight after dinner


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Get Cubby and your favorite paper clip and go for a ride around town.  You may find an area that will allow th WN to work.

If not, I am sure they will send you another one.  Hang in there.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Good idea, Vamp.  I think I'll do that tomorrow, if the snow doesn't fly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

It can't hurt...unless you ..never mind have fun!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

YEAH, BruinBoy!

So *glad* to hear that Cubby has actually arrived and is safe & warm for the moment!

Dang, I hated hearing about the WN difficulty he's having 

Crossing my fingers that CS can get it resolved so there's no Cubby 2 in the wings...

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hang in there Bruinboy! Hope Cubby works for you tomorrow.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Dang - I'm glad Cubby made it safely, but I sure am sorry to hear about the Whispernet problems.  I hope it all gets cleared up soon and you can really enjoy all the features of your Kindle - I'll think good thoughts....


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks all.  As soon as I hear more for headquarters (Customer Support) I'll let you know.  As for now, I've read through Leslie's material already and now I have to eat dinner with the family.  I feel like a kid getting called to dinner on a great summer day, and having to leave my friends!!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I think running the charge down a bit, then recharging may work.

You can play minesweeper to run it down.  

Anytime that my Kindleabra has acted up in a snit a recharge has soothed her.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Bruinboy, you better get used to that feeling, it will not be the last time. I don't like anything that cuts into my Kindle time.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Happy birthday, Cubby!  Get well soon!  
Maybe it was just the stress of a long, cold trip.  A nap, a warm fuzzy blanket and all will be right with the world.  

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

give him this











not this









and maybe he'll feel better.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Woo hoo on Cubby's arrival but bummer on the wn not working. Hopefully CS, not the KB member , will get back to you soon and figure out the problem.

Ok...I have to ask...what the heck is a blotter I'm asking about the ones you guys are talking about for shoes *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Was glad to read that Cubby finally made it home. Hope you get Whispernet issue worked out soon.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

ANGELA...... 2000 POSTS...... KONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

They shook the night from their bodies, looked appreciatively into each other's eyes and ...  WOOPS WRONG STORY!!!

You probably wanted to know about my night with my Kindle and not my DW!  Last night I had difficulty sleeping because I wanted to read my new book on the Kindle ... The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.  The first chapter was great, BTW, but I digress.  So I finished the DTB ("Living Dead in Dallas") I was reading before falling asleep.  I slept fine until about 4 in the morning and couldn't stand it anymore, and whipped out my book lite, attached it to the Kindle cover, opened to the Dragon Tattoo book and read for an hour.  Wow.  It was sooooooo easy to read in bed.  After my horizontal reading experience, I'm  convert even if I never get the Whispernet to work.  I'm about to sit down with a cup of coffee and read some more, but before I do, I'll mention a couple of more things.

First, I experimented with WN last night, but something is definitely haywire.  I got 5 bars, and got all the way to the Kindle Store, but then it hung up.  I could not navigate around the store at all, and the entire machine froze.  In fact it seems to freeze the device whenever I try to use WN, somewhere along the way.  I still hope Customer Service can figure out what's going on so I don't have to send it back.  If they want me to send it back I'm going to ask to keep it until a new one arrives.

Second, per Vamp's suggestion I'm going to drive around town today and see if that affects WN at all.  I suspect not since the problem seems to be with the Kindle and not the signal ... as I do get 4 or 5 bars will turn on ... but it's worth the research.  Anyway, I get to have fun showing Cubby the city if nothing else.  He has to like it much more than Louisville.  

More later ... after our tour of Omaha.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Was glad to read that Cubby finally made it home. Hope you get Whispernet issue worked out soon.


Woohoo, Angela joins the 2000 club!!!!










Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bruinboy what a great Kindle story! Glad you enjoyed it in spite of the WN problem. Another Kindleholic on board. Will be waiting to hear more after the tour.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Ok...I have to ask...what the heck is a blotter I'm asking about the ones you guys are talking about for shoes [/b]


Back in the Dark Ages, when liquid ink was used, a blotter soaked up the excess ink. They came in different sizes, including a desk size that you could just turn over your paper and pat it onto the blotter.

The myth is that putting blotters in your shoes will raise your body temp so you could pretend to be sick. That worked just about as well as putting aspirin in Coke which was supposed to get you drunk and of course, didn't.

We were a naive and playful bunch of kids.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

If CS sends you another Kindle, and I am sure they will ASAP, from what I have seen here on the KB, is, they will send right away over night.  

You should have it before you even get a chance to sadly repack Cubby.  You will have a generouse amount of time to send Cubby back to the Kindle Kare Kcenter(K is silent like in Knight)  where he will be all fixed up for someone else.

Hopefully the problem will resolve itself and it wont come to that.  You could just have a faulty battery that isn't charging fully or it could be something more serious.  No matter what it is the CS people will take care of you.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Cubby and I got back from touring Omaha, and here's what we found.  Something is up with Whispernet.  As I drove around town, it locked up from time to time, and even though we had four or five bars, like at my home, it would not connect.  Also, after some resets I could not get any bars whatsoever ... so I'll wait another day to hear back from Kustomer Kare, and then call them back if they do not have an answer for me by then.  I am, by the way, within the "orange" coverage area and have Sprint for my cell phone service, and never any problems with that, though I know the antennas for both are a little different.

If anything new develops I will let you all know.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that BB!!  Sounds like there's definitely a problem with your unit.... maybe he was just a Cubby imposter and the REAL Cubby will be shipped VERY soon.  I bet Stevene9's report of the pirate hijacking was accurate after all!!  In the mean time (because Amazon prices have a way of jumping back up unexpectedly).... if you haven't already "bought" the 8 free Amazon books listed on the book forum today.... be sure to do that if there are any you want! Then, even if you have to go through CS shipping you the REAL Cubby when the hijackers release him, you can download your free books when you get him.  Keep us posted!!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

PG13 ... thanks, for the advice.  I would not have thought of that, and I did get two of the books for free, so I'm good now for a couple of weeks.

Well, Amazon just called on the phone and will replace the current Cubby with the real Cubby.  The Kindle Kare guy said they determined that there was some kind of conflict between the USB and the Whispernet.  Some of you who are more tech savvy than I, may understand that, I don't, but I do know they will send the real Cubby out as soon as another comes available and we'll see how a legit Kindle is supposed to work.  In the mean time I get to enjoy the current Cubby until the new one arrives.  In fact, I have 30 days to return it.

So, all in all, I'm happy.  I love the Kindle, even the injured one, and am looking forward to receiving the real deal shortly.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Aw Bruin...sorry to read that you're still experiencing technical difficulties with Cubby, though I have to say that I enjoyed the humor you put into your post. Enjoy him all you can until the REAL Cubby arrives.

WTG Angela on #2000~~~~*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

And another happy ending to a Kindle story. When the *real* Cubby arrives we definitely have to kindlebrate. Enjoy the impostor as you wait.  

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I wonder if the imposter Cubby is really named Kubby...  

L


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep, he must be "Kubby."

Leslie, thanks for referencing whiteknot.org ... I was not aware of it.  I'll make sure our friends are aware of it as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Well you did everything you could.  If there is a conflict between WN and USB, there's nothing you could do about it.  It's like having two oncoming trains on the same track.  They both can't use it at the sametime so there's gonna be a mess. Or like two radio signals cross talking at the sametime.

You will have the real Cubby in no time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Yep, he must be "Kubby."


He's a good little Kubby but not quite ready for prime time. 



> Leslie, thanks for referencing whiteknot.org ... I was not aware of it. I'll make sure our friends are aware of it as well.


And thank you for noticing!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I wonder if the imposter Cubby is really named Kubby...
> 
> L


Probably Cubi


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Probably Cubi


Bizarro Cubby. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Bizarro Cubby. . . .


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's just. . . . .disturbing. . . . . .


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


*Is that a stress Cubby*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Is that a stress Cubby*


Could be; I don't know whether it's supposed to relieve stress or cause it, though.

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I suppose by now Cubby has arrived -- those last few days are the worst.  The day mine was supposed to arrive, we had our first blizzard of the season (live in South Dakota) -- everything was shut down, INCLUDING all all shipping and postal services.  Arghhhh.  Two days later I finally was able to pick up my sweet little package.  It will be so worth it when your cubby arrives!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> ANGELA...... 2000 POSTS...... KONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, Angela joins the 2000 club!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chynared21 said:


> *WTG Angela on #2000~~~~*


Thanks, Everyone!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Bruin Boy -

It's sad that after your long wait to get a Kindle it ends up being a broken one 

Hoping hard that the Kubby will be in full health on arrival!

Keep posting - they are fun to read 

Marci


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

So......when your refurb turns out to be terminally ill and there are no other refurbs currently available, do they send you a brand new kindle to replace it if they have new ones in stock? Does that mean you end up getting a new kindle for the price of a refurb? Or do they make you wait for another refurb?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Interesting question.  You like to make things complicated don't you. LOL.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tippy said:


> I suppose by now Cubby has arrived -- those last few days are the worst. The day mine was supposed to arrive, we had our first blizzard of the season (live in South Dakota) -- everything was shut down, INCLUDING all all shipping and postal services. Arghhhh. Two days later I finally was able to pick up my sweet little package. It will be so worth it when your cubby arrives!


Hey Tippy, welcome! Glad to hear you finally have your sweet little Kindle in your hands...

L


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

He awoke a little worse for wear on a bright, crisp winter day.  The problem?  Too much wine?  No.  Too much late night TV?  No.  Too much KindleBoards.  No.  Too much reading on the fake Cubby.  YES.

It's so easy to read on this thing.  I can't get enough.  I was up late reading, and then got up early to read.  Fun.  Well, it's off to work today, and received word that the real Cubby, not Kubby or Cubi, is in Omaha scheduled to be delivered today.  Like Monday, I won't be home until early afternoon, so we'll see if he arrived early like the fake Cubby.  That should have been my first clue.  The UPS guy usually delivers in the afternoon, not the morning.  I'll watch the time of delivery like a hawk today, and if it's a morning delivering, well let me say, "Fool me once, fool me twice?  I don't think so!"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> He awoke a little worse for wear on a bright, crisp winter day. The problem? Too much wine? No. Too much late night TV? No. Too much KindleBoards. No. Too much reading on the fake Cubby. YES.
> 
> It's so easy to read on this thing. I can't get enough. I was up late reading, and then got up early to read. Fun. Well, it's off to work today, and received word that the real Cubby, not Kubby or Cubi, is in Omaha scheduled to be delivered today. Like Monday, I won't be home until early afternoon, so we'll see if he arrived early like the fake Cubby. That should have been my first clue. The UPS guy usually delivers in the afternoon, not the morning. I'll watch the time of delivery like a hawk today, and if it's a morning delivering, well let me say, "Fool me once, fool me twice? I don't think so!"


Spoken like a true Kindleholic bruinboy! Late to bed, early morning reading. 

Happy to hear the real Cubby will be delivered today!
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tippy said:


> I suppose by now Cubby has arrived -- those last few days are the worst. The day mine was supposed to arrive, we had our first blizzard of the season (live in South Dakota) -- everything was shut down, INCLUDING all all shipping and postal services. Arghhhh. Two days later I finally was able to pick up my sweet little package. It will be so worth it when your cubby arrives!


Woohoo, Tippy!

That must have been so hard to wait....read your intro--you're in Western SD, right? Like so many people, I've only been to the Black Hills, Mt Rushmore and the Corn Palace in SD, and that was in August, so no snow!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope this next Kindle will be the perfect unblemished fully functional device that we all love and enjoy.  If you like the flawed one, I think you will really love perfect one.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Uh-ho ... another morning delivery like the last Kubby.  Oh well, I'm at work and won't get home until early afternoon.  I will explore my new arrival very thoroughly, to see if it speaks WN, unlike the last one.  If it speaks WN, I know this is the real Cubby.

I'll let you know more later this afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe it's not your real UPS guy.  Maybe he is some stooge trying to sour you on the full Kindle experience.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Maybe it's not your real UPS guy. Maybe he is some stooge trying to sour you on the full Kindle experience.


Or a Somali pirate in disguise...

L


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon must have paid the ransom to the pirates for you to get the "for real" kidnapped Cubby so soon!!  Can't wait to hear how it goes.  You and Cubby deserve to have a wonderful reunion!!  And, you're right... there is nothing like reading on our Kindles..... I can't get enough of it!!  That's part of the reason that so many of us are reading MUCH more than we ever did with DTBs.  My eyes don't get tired reading on MaKK and I just totally get lost in my books so that time just flies by!  I find myself cutting non-necessary things out of my life to make more time for Kindle reading.... like shoveling snow.  It will melt eventually.... won't it??  Let us know how the real Cubby is!!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ok, I'm dying to know if the real Cubby has arrived *


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

From the TV Quiz Show "To Tell the Truth" ...

#1 stands and says, "I'm the real Cubby."
#2 stands and says, "I'm the real Cubby."
#3 stands and says, "I'm the real Cubby."

After probing questions, the host says, "Will the real Cubby please stand."

And yes, we have a real Cubby.  So that's how Whispernet is supposed to work.  This is much better than the fake Cubby.  The real Cubby is a little shaken.  He has tales to tell about Somalian pirates, and Columbian Drug Lords, and Illinois Governors, but all seems to be working fine.  

Yeah, the real Cubby is safe and sound.  We'll leave Bruinboy and Cubby alone for awhile ... this has been a emotional day for both.  They are so happy finally to be together.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> From the TV Quiz Show "To Tell the Truth" ...
> 
> #1 stands and says, "I'm the real Cubby."
> #2 stands and says, "I'm the real Cubby."
> ...


*Beautiful...*sniff* simply beautiful.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love HAE*

Great story, Bruinboy. So glad the real Cubby is with you and that imposter Kubby is going back to wherever he came from.

*


Spoiler



Happy Ever After



L


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Amazon must have paid the ransom to the pirates for you to get the "for real" kidnapped Cubby so soon!! Can't wait to hear how it goes. You and Cubby deserve to have a wonderful reunion!! And, you're right... there is nothing like reading on our Kindles..... I can't get enough of it!! That's part of the reason that so many of us are reading MUCH more than we ever did with DTBs. My eyes don't get tired reading on MaKK and I just totally get lost in my books so that time just flies by! I find myself cutting non-necessary things out of my life to make more time for Kindle reading.... like shoveling snow. It will melt eventually.... won't it?? Let us know how the real Cubby is!!!!


I could swear I just saw on TV a picture of a Somali pirate reading a Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love HAE*
> 
> Great story, Bruinboy. So glad the real Cubby is with you and that imposter Kubby is going back to wherever he came from.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Happy After Ever


? LOL!


I'm glad the real Cubby showed up. I'm sure I saw this movie before though... Invasion of the Kindle Snatchers?

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear that all is well with you and the real Cubby. Enjoy your evening together.
Linda


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Has Cubby arrived yet?  The day my baby was to arrive we had a huge blizzard in western South Dakota -- closed everything down for a day and a half -- didn't think I'd ever get to hold my precious!  Hope Cubby has arrived safely and you are enjoying!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> From the TV Quiz Show "To Tell the Truth" ...
> 
> #1 stands and says, "I'm the real Cubby."
> #2 stands and says, "I'm the real Cubby."
> ...


BB.... your sense of humor in your posts makes me laugh out loud!! I had completely forgotten about that TV show.......
And.. Somalian pirates, Columbian Drug Lords and Illinois Governors..... it might be a toss-up which of the horror stories will be the worst. Thank goodness the real Cubby is home now and will be able to recover from his nightmare experiences by being with you for the rest of his Kindle life. Best wishes to you both!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

okay...

HEA....HAE....

you guys know what I meant. 

LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sorry couldn't resist, feel free to harass me about all my typos.



Betsy


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> okay...
> 
> HEA....HAE....
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense to me, Leslie....
HEA..... Happily Ever After
HAE is what Leslie always does for us: Happily Answering Everyone!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love it!

Betsy


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, Cubby and I are heading to bed together ... so the rest of the evening is just between me and Cubby.

I will tell you, however, that I ordered my first One-Click book tonight to see if it worked.  Worked like a charm.  

What's that, Cubby?  I'll be right there.  I'm just saying goodnight to my friends.

Good night.

Cubby, stop that!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

turning out the lights in this thread for the evening.  

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Bruin on finally getting your real Cubby.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

So happy that the real and healthy Cubby has arrived and is bringing you so much pleasure.  Happy Kindling you two.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes!  A happy ending for this story!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I am so happy that you now have the "real" Cubby! Now you can go into debt like the rest of us!!! Give Cubby a little hug from me!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats on real Cubby finally making it home - enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Kindle, one click from bankruptcy


----------

